# Yesterdays Dump Find



## rusty (Feb 5, 2011)

Found the cats and loose comb at our local landfill yesterday afternoon. 

The bucket contains my days harvest of silver contacts removed from electric rangers and a couple of washing machine timers. I have bent the reeds back exposing the contacts in the close up picture.

To remove the silver buttons, feed this crap though the hammer mill where the buttons become dislodged from the reeds allowing for easy separation, Bakelite, copper and silver..

Just so you don't get the impression that the hammer mill is the answer to a free lunch, I do spend time removing the iron screws and bits of copper wire before I run it through.

It's fairly simple after that to separate the Bakelite, copper and silver.

Regards
Gill


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice haul Gill!

Keep up the great work.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool, more to add to your stash. You had better get to work before the wife takes care of it tho.. 8)


----------



## hemicuda (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice stuff Gil!! 
The landfills up here in our neck of the woods are pretty sticky in regards to what we can pull out of them for scraps.
They are under very strict control of the regional district. If you wish to pull goodies out of the landfill here you must send a letter of intent,along with what you are doing with the materials,as well as how many visits you are going to be making to the landfill per week.
Being in the area that you are in seems to be a blessing,and knowing you, I am sure that you will be visiting your favorite places for as long as you can!

I know for a fact I sure as heck would! Again good score and play it out for as long as possible!

Regards,Keith.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice find gill.
I need to update my story on the dumpster full of gold pins that were dumped in our landfill:
I have spoken with everyone I can think of and it all comes back to a liability issue.Our landfill is so large and so much trash is brought in on a daily basis that they don't think I would EVER find the pins,and they fear I may end up hurt before I found them.
I personally think a GPX 3000 set on high discrimination,with a 10 x 20 double D coil,would find them pretty quick but they won't listen to me.
Anyhow,nice find gill.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's what i like to see! Theres too much PM that gets dumped into landfill, these landfill sites will be an urban mine in years to come.
The authorities are already harvesting the Methane gas that comes off them, i hope they are injecting the cash they get for the methane back into our pockets though, after all we are the ones that dumped our waste here which creates the methane...

We have an annual Hard Rubbish waste collection here in Australia, last year i was raiding some very old computer towers for the ceramic CPU and fingers
when the owner came home, he pulled up halfway in his driveway and had a go at me about raiding his rubbish, i told him that it's just going to go to Landfill and that I'm recycling stuff that will become a precious commodity in years to come. To cut a long story short >The Moron just said "I'm not here for your benefit mate", so i dumped the stuff I'd already raided and left. There were some Tradesmen up the road building a house that were watching the commotion and even they were thinking this guy was a jerk.

But it just goes to show how selfish people are when it comes to possession, this guy was willing to throw his "crap" out but as soon as he knew it had some sort of value he wouldn't let anyone touch it and he would rather see it go straight to landfill.

It's people like this that i really do not like and if it was allowed i would have gone up and slapped him one. Usually I'd go over and talk some sense into someone like that but he was an old guy set in his ways that couldn't care less about me, PM's or any one else on the planet.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

They use the methane to run turbines to create electricity to sell back to you..


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi mic

most or all landfills are required to use GPS or other method of tracking where and how much material goes into the landfill on an daily or weekly basisand where this material is located within the landfill.

If you know the date that the pins were dumped then they should be able to tell you about where it could be located..Here in Arkansas the cell or area they are dumping in must be covered every day by some sort of cover( plastic, dirt, wood chips.) so the wind will not blow paper around and things, and must be covered ounce a week with several inches of DIRT.

Ounce this area is covered you can not dig it up as that would be MINING even if you know 100% where it is you can not get it . Hope this might help you a little.

paul


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi trashmaster.
I know most of the people that work there,but they are scared they may end up in trouble from someone higher in authority if they let me do it.I wish you guys could have seen my face when my buddy told me they dumped those trash cans full of pins at the dump.I almost had a stroke.I know a way to get into the landfill at night,but god forbid I ever got caught.Personally I think it would be worth the risk.


----------



## rusty (Apr 26, 2011)

Had to go back when the gates were open to retrieve this treasure, the attendant helped me load it.

I think the compressor maybe late 1800's, the electric motor is a Repulsion Induction manufactured by General Electric. 

You will note that there is no crankcase the connecting rod is fully exposed, you need to oil both the crankshaft and connecting rod on a daily basis. That large air tank has a wall thickness of at least 5/8", I have the gauge and safety pressure relief valve to go with it. An awesome find.

I will not be stripping the copper from the Repulsion Induction Motor, this has to be at least 5 horse power, they have tremendous starting torque.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 26, 2011)

That is a horse. I hope you get a lot of service out of that thing. 8)


----------



## rusty (Apr 26, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That is a horse. I hope you get a lot of service out of that thing. 8)



Frank I'll never use that air compressor, its a dust collector. I love old equipment and machinery and could not let it pass.

The 5 HP DeVilbiss on 80 gallon tank below is my shop compressor, two stage that I run at 175 psi, with regulated air pressure, lubricator for pneumatic tools and an air dryer. Cast iron construction with pressure feed oil system.

I got a deal on the DeVilbiss, the garage that owed it thought it was screwed, they never drained the water and the tank capacity was way down because of it. The compressor was running on very short cycles as it took very little time to fill what was available for tank space with all that water.

The best air compressor I ever owned was a Quincey.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 26, 2011)

It is amazing what a little bit of maitenance will do for you. 8) 

Those Quincey air compressors are great unit's.


----------



## seawolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks as if the tank could be made into a real good ball mill if you don't already have one. 
Mark


----------



## qst42know (Apr 26, 2011)

rusty said:


> Had to go back when the gates were open to retrieve this treasure, the attendant helped me load it.
> 
> I think the compressor maybe late 1800's, the electric motor is a Repulsion Induction manufactured by General Electric.
> 
> ...



The V-belt pulley looks to be an early add on to "electrify" the compressor. This may have been a hit miss engine accessory originally run with a flat belt. Nice find either way.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2011)

rusty said:


> The best air compressor I ever owned was a Quincey.


I own a 5 horse Quincy, which I purchased new in '68. It's been bullet proof. I've replaced a seal on the crank, and changed the oil. Reputed to be one of the finest compressors made, and I believe it to be true. It's much like yours, Gill---80 gallon tank and all cast iron head. 

That old one is a real treasure! Nice find. 

In another thread, you commented about salvaging contacts from the ball mill. You mentioned Bakelite, too. Does it have value, or is it discarded? Just curious. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Apr 27, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > The best air compressor I ever owned was a Quincey.
> ...



Harold the milled Bakelite is discarded, I do not think there would be any value as a recycled material but I have not researched this to know for sure. I do no get enough to worry about finding a possible sale.

I would think that there here would be resins and carbon black that could be recovered.

I envy your Quincey, they are made from a superior grade of cast iron with fine grain, a full pressurized oil system for the crankshaft and connecting rod. In this case you get what you pay for and its money well spent as you only have to spend it once.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Apr 28, 2011)

Spent most of yesterday afternoon finishing up the welding then getting the trolley into position, that is a pneumatic air hoist hanging. One of my better eBay purchases.

We save all out brass and copper into 45 gallon drums when its time to take everything to the scrap yard, just load the barrels with the hoist. I tare in each drum and mark the weight on each so there is no argument at the scrap yard when our loads come in.

Later when the shop is finished, I have to split the Massey 35 to have to replace the clutch, that hoist will be put to good use.

Earlier I had purchased one of those cheap Chinese electric hoists and burned it out in the first week, this Ingersol Rand pneumatic hoist you can work it all day and never have to worry about a burning the motor out.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 28, 2011)

The forth and fifth pictures on this thread. Somewhere an indian weeps...


----------



## Militoy (Apr 28, 2011)

rusty said:


> Spent most of yesterday afternoon finishing up the welding then getting the trolley into position, that is a pneumatic air hoist hanging. One of my better eBay purchases.
> 
> We save all out brass and copper into 45 gallon drums when its time to take everything to the scrap yard, just load the barrels with the hoist. I tare in each drum and mark the weight on each so there is no argument at the scrap yard when our loads come in.
> 
> ...



Looks like a sweet setup. I'm working on setting up my own trolley lift - but using a big, ancient 1 1/2 ton chainfall, with a 6 inch I beam cantilevered between 2 40-foot conex containers. I might even get the area in between them roofed in within the next year or 2. When I split my own tractor (a 41 Farmall BN) to do the clutch and seals last year, I had to get by using a cherry picker and a 7 1/2 ton jackstand. Sure would have been easier using your hoist!


----------



## rusty (Apr 28, 2011)

Militoy said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Spent most of yesterday afternoon finishing up the welding then getting the trolley into position, that is a pneumatic air hoist hanging. One of my better eBay purchases.
> ...


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2011)

On the way to another landfill site came across this neat old sled manufactured by Polaris sold in Canada under the name Autoboggan, the sled is stored inside and it looks like it just came off the showroom floor. Its absolutely MINT.

Now to go over my landowners map, find out who owns this sled then introduce myself with an offer. The attached picture is identical to the sled I found this afternoon, did not have my camera along.

The fist picture is the copper and a bucket full of wire and contacts removed from electric ranges, plus a pair of large aluminum rims a couple of breaker box's and some electric motors.

Also a pair of old amplifiers yet to be identified and an old Webcor reel to reel tape recorder/player.

Happy Hunting

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2011)

The pair of Vintage tube amplifiers found at the dump today have been identified, what I have is a pair of 1940's Brook Theater amps, this one on ebay is currently at $2800.00 with two days left on the auction, 

My amps both have the dust covers.

http://tinyurl.com/3bcqv7g

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2011)

rusty said:


> The pair of Vintage tube amplifiers found at the dump today have been identified, what I have is a pair of 1940's Brook Theater amps, this one on ebay is currently at $2800.00 with two days left on the auction,
> 
> My amps both have the dust covers.
> 
> ...



Ugly amps.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 29, 2011)

rusty said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > The pair of Vintage tube amplifiers found at the dump today have been identified, what I have is a pair of 1940's Brook Theater amps, this one on ebay is currently at $2800.00 with two days left on the auction,
> ...



ROFL

Beauty is in the eys of the beholder. 8) 

If someone is going to pay that kind of money for them they could look like dog crap. I wouldn't care after I got rid of them. 8) :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow! :shock: 
Great find!


----------



## rusty (Apr 30, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Wow! :shock:
> Great find!



Thanks, those of you that live in or near smaller towns should pay a visit to your local theater and introduce yourself to the projectionist you never know what he has hiding in the dark corners of the projectionist room. Maybe some old and forgotten movie posters, and old tube amp, or spare tubes or carbons, one guy offered me the old carbon arc projector.

Ugly amps listed as Item numbers, 280668074661, 280668075481

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 30, 2011)

I love you Rusty and I want to have your babies.


----------



## rusty (May 2, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> I love you Rusty and I want to have your babies.



Nice offer Drewbie, I'm flattered.

Half the fun is finding this old stuff while the other half is figuring out the details of what it is, used for and resale value.

The pair of amps I found have a strange ohm range which threw me a loop. The projectionist has clearly marked 500 on the ohms range this tells me that the amps came from a Drive in Theater that had 126 - 4 ohm pole speakers hooked to the amp.

Oh by the way that Brook theater amp on ebay sold for $3300.00

Regards
Rusty


----------



## element47 (May 2, 2011)

I was gonna email you about those amps! (This was before you had any pix of same and I thought, "naaaah they're prolly just a couple of solid state Hitachi/Sherwood/Panasonic hi-fi amps from the 70's and Rusty thinks he's gonna get 11 cents of gold out of them!) 

Yes, I just sold a tube amp for $685 that I bought for $25 at a garage sale. 







EXCELLENT FIND!!! Score plus-plus!! You gotta love it when you find true fetish items. Tube amps, especially in pairs, are VERY desirable. Those look almost home-brew, they are NOT as "sophisticated" as the dual 2A3 output ones for sale. Still, I'm sure you'd be happy getting a grand each, LOL. 

If you don't buy at least a couple oz gold Eagles with the proceeds of those....well, I don't know what to say. 

Schweeeeet!!


----------



## rusty (May 8, 2011)

An update on the Polaris Autoboggan, the one I found must be a newer model than the rear engined sled I posted a picture of earlier.

Here are some pictures of the Polaris that I found, like I said wipe the dust off and it looks like new.


----------



## qst42know (May 10, 2011)

That's a nice early snowmobile. Must be a real raw ride with that open belt and open chain. :mrgreen:


Did I see that machine in an early 007 James Bond movie?


----------



## dtectr (May 10, 2011)

Our "dump finds" here south of the border usually amount to getting the receptionists phone number!  

Back to that "I don't want it but don't want you to have it, either" mentality.  

If I ever "Go Canuck" I'm going dump mining with you!


----------



## rusty (May 10, 2011)

qst42know said:


> That's a nice early snowmobile. Must be a real raw ride with that open belt and open chain. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Did I see that machine in an early 007 James Bond movie?



You think the open belt and chain are rough, try out the seat. It' vinyl over metal no padding. No heated handle bar grips either, this sled is crude.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## jimdoc (May 10, 2011)

rusty said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice early snowmobile. Must be a real raw ride with that open belt and open chain. :mrgreen:
> ...




They figure your butt has frostbite, you wouldn't notice any padding anyway.

Jim


----------



## joem (May 11, 2011)

I guess it's built for tough Canadians. 
We would ride our bikes all winter, this is just one step up it has a motor.


----------



## qst42know (May 11, 2011)

I guess if you need heat just drag your leg on the flywheel you'll be smoldering in no time. :twisted:


----------



## rusty (May 15, 2011)

Not exactly a dump find, but interesting just the same. Very old generator, 32 volts DC, engine is integrally built into the generator housing. A very compact unit, but heavy just the same. 

Amazing the thing still turns over, so the basement must never flood high enough to get into the engine.

Generator is made by Delco, engine runs at 1000 RPM, so that small fuel tank would provide hours of run time.


----------

